# YoYo Pendant



## YoYoSpin (Sep 20, 2009)

OK, I'm in - SHMBO demands pendants. Here's number three - osage orange with a little offset embellishment, using the Joyner backer plate:


----------



## byounghusband (Sep 20, 2009)

Ed,
Nice Pendant....  What is that wood?


----------



## nytefaii (Sep 20, 2009)

Ed, Nice pendant!  Simple and classy.

byounghusband - It's Osage Orange


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 21, 2009)

That rose enging makes many things possible. Nicely done!


----------



## pianomanpj (Sep 21, 2009)

Lovely execution, Ed... :good:

Did you finish that with Myland's and the Beall buff system? :question:


----------



## YoYoSpin (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks - yes, it's finished with Mylands sanding sealer and a Beall buff with R-wax. Here's another, with a little rose engine embellishment:


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 23, 2009)

That looks real good Ed.  How wide is it and how did you do the strap?


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## gpgsm (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice Work!


----------



## Daniel (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting these Ed. I have spent the last few days getting my kids set up to make these. I ordered the mandrel and some corian to start them out. I have been trying to explain to them what the mandrel will allow them to do and these are a couple of great examples. Not like actually getting the mandrel will do though. My daughter won't leave the shop as it is now. We made a few home made backer plates and she has been turning practice stuff for the last two days. I don't know what time she came in last night but she was in the shop until 11:00 the night before. and that was just to practice. once the Deluxe backer plate arrives I will never see her again.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice pendants Ed, I like the top one,


----------



## gallianp (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice pendant --  I really like OO...

I posted in the help forum a question about what tool to use making grooves.

I understand the indexer..   I assume the first posted pendant was using the indexer?

What tool ?  presented how (angle etc.)

mine looks like jumpy train tracks.  can't keep it in the same groove.

using sharp very pointe small bowl gouge on corian.

paul


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 23, 2009)

Paul,

For the pendant shown in the photo below, first turn in round and sand completely. Then offset using a new backer plate 3/8" x 16tpi hole and drill/finish the necklace hole. After that's done, re-index the secondary metal plate 180 degrees. Finally, using a skew, gently plunge the point into the piece where you want the "horns" embellishment to be.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks  --  I like the embellishments better than the plain disk..

I will give it another try --  maybe another and another until it look decent  

paul


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 23, 2009)

Paul,

Also note that this pendant's wood is Osage Orange - a very dense and fine grained wood that is one of the best turning woods on earth IMHO.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 23, 2009)

I like OO also!!  one reason I live very near Bois D'Arc,  Missouri..

Thanks for your help!
paul


----------



## artme (Oct 24, 2009)

YYS, they are great, as per usual>


----------

